# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Wild Soul Barbarian help

## ChaseC311

(TLDR at the end) 

You ever just have those moments where you think of an idea so dumb that you have to make it into a fully fledged character? 

This is one of those moments 

Me and my friend were having a back and forth giving eachother a random race/class combo to make a character out of, and they told me to make something for a goblin/barbarian

I decided to make a wild soul barbarian who's whole schtick was that he thought he was one of, if not THE greatest wizard the world has or will ever see

He shouts "Mage Armor!" Unaware that his ability to take a beating is because of his immense physical bulk.

His shillelagh is just a mundane staff with crystals on the end sturdy enough to be classified as a Warhammer when it comes crashing down upon an enemies head.

The last thing an enemy hears before they're at the receiving end of a right hook? The goblin shouting BIGBYS HAND.

His understanding of magic isn't non-existent, but it's rudimentary at best. A sorcerer in kindergarten could probably control their spells better than this middle-aged goblin can.

And of course, his goblin brethren think of him as a well respected mage because of all this. I mean, who's gonna argue with the goblin wearing a wizard hat with the party city price tag still attached after he beats a bandit into a fine red paste, wild magic arcing from him all the while?

I'm sure this concepts been done before no doubt, but still, it's funny as hell.

The problem is that I've never played a barbarian before, nonetheless a wild soul barbarian who's whole thing revolves around spellcasting. So I come to the forums asking my fellow DnD nerds for advice on how to build him somewhat optimally while keeping to his flavor. 

For feats I was thinking maybe gift of the chromatic dragon? Or aberrant dragonmark? Although for the ladder I have no idea how to make that work. Maybe burning hands in case theres a group/hoard of weaker enemies to annihilate when paired with fury of the small?

Is there anything else I should consider while making a wild soul barbarian? Im not looking to make him an S tier frontline damage dealer, he's a goblin barbarian afterall haha, but I do at least want him to be viable if possible 

TLDR: what feats should I take that thematically fit a goblin barbarian who thinks he's a powerful wizard while not conflicting with his barbarian features? Most notably rage?

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated :3

----------


## Sherlockpwns

Well if you can get your DM to approve it (because it certainly isnt really op): Dragon Fear would be my top choice. Since its using your cha as the save I suspect it will be relatively weak, but fun to cast fear. Maybe have the DM give it PB uses per long rest or something.

More legal and even stranger would be telepathic. I mean, it literally makes you telepathic and the actual spell it gives you wouldnt be cast in combat. 

Telekinetic I feel is too close to real magic but its also in there.

Lastly: Lucky. Just flavor the luck in any way you want. Throw an axe and miss then reroll and hit. Magic boomerang axe! Etc.

----------


## CTurbo

What level are you starting? What stats? 

I think for a character like this, Ritual Caster: Wizard would be perfect. He could go around performing rituals out of combat to wow his "followers". This is a large boost to the Barb's utility so it's a decent feat pick anyway. Of course you'll want a Str boost or two at some point if you're starting with a lowish Str score. 



I'm playing a somewhat similar character concept now with the Wild Magic Barbarian. My guy is REALLY dumb, he's obsessed with magic, and although he does have some innate magic within him, he can't control it and certainly doesn't understand it. I'm going to dip a single level of Wild Magic Sorcerer to up the wacky magic randomness.

----------

